# Few question on insulin



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Just looking for some info on insulin timing, dosage etc before deciding on whether to try it or not. First off my stats are:

24

6'4"

252lbs

around 15% bf

Weight training for 8 years

AAS use 3 years

Current course:

1g Test cyp

0.5 adex e3d

1000iu hcg/week

100mcg GHRP6 + 100mcg Mod GRF 1-29 x3 mon-fri

Train mon-fri

After months of interest in slin and lots and lots of reading. I decided I want to begin slow and safe (obviously  ). Plan to start with 2iu after breakfast and 2iu after PWO meal. Thats to check on my sensitivity etc. Then maybe go up to 4iu?

This would look like so:

Wake, 100mcg GHRP6 + 100mcg Mod GRF 1-29. Wait 15-20mins

100g oats, banana, tablespoon of peanut butter, 40g whey.

With this I now have a MP weight gain shake. Then

2-4iu Humalog (kwikpen)

When I train I have this to drink:

1litre water, 3g vit C, 5g L-glut, 10g BCAA's, 25g Waxy maize starch.

PWO shake: 30g whey, 5g L-glut, 5g BCAA's, 25g Waxy maize starch.

wait 15 mins

100mcg GHRP6 + 100mcg Mod GRF 1-29. Wait 15-20mins

200g chicken, 200g white rice, veg

With this I now have a MP weight gain shake. Then

2-4iu Humalog (kwikpen)

That will be about 7pm. I normally have two more meals before bed. What would you recommend?

How does that look? Apart from have dextrose tablet etc to hand what else would you recommend? I know Id need to keep track of my blood sugar. Can someone suggest a good monitor?


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

anyone?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Taking after meal is the best idea when starting with slin imo, I no many say start at 5iu but I got to 7iu and it wiped me out, I'm now on 2iu+100mcg gf x3 a day after meals, do u have a bg monitor


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Taking after meal is the best idea when starting with slin imo, I no many say start at 5iu but I got to 7iu and it wiped me out, I'm now on 2iu+100mcg gf x3 a day after meals, do u have a bg monitor

Just had another look I'm not sure your 25g carbs pwo is a good idea, carbs blunt /: release this is why carbs blunt the effects of g2 and g6 so it could be effecting your g6, I would drop the carbs in your pwo shake and have the g6+mod with the pwo protein shake, wait 30 min then your set


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

stone what slin were you using


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Iv always had novorapid


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

First time I used slin I started @ 5iu post workout working upto 8iu.I followed the 10g per iu per hour rule & it was OK.

Just started pre-workout 8iu using the same principle

Slin I use is Humalog


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

stone14 said:


> Taking after meal is the best idea when starting with slin imo, I no many say start at 5iu but I got to 7iu and it wiped me out, I'm now on 2iu+100mcg gf x3 a day after meals, do u have a bg monitor


in the clear/orange cartridge


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Iv always had novorapid


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

The cartrige is clear with a orange rubber with novorapid in orange I think


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

ive just started using slin

i decided on 4iu had 1st thing when on a day off so had plenty of time to monitor B.G

when i do it i normally have a meal wait 15 mins or so then do my shot of slin

i have a shake ready to drink with 50g 90+ protein and then 40g carbs broke down into 28g maltodextrin (fast acting) and 30g oats (slow acting)

then keeping an eye on my B.G

then an hr later (or sooner if B.G is going low) have a 2nd shake with 50g protein and 40g oats

and then i kept an eye on B.G again to be on the safe side

i was doing this 3x day and all went ok after my 1st shot B.G did get low but i think this was just down to body not knowing what was going on with the extra spike of insulin for whic i just had a lucozade sport drink and sorted it straight out.

im going to do this 3 times a day 3 times a week slowly building iu up week by week

i logged my 1st time with timings and bg results in my journal if u want to have a check for more details just look on my threads started thing and its the "get big or get dead thread "


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

The cartrige is clear with a orange rubber with novorapid in orange I think


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

same here.

weird that you were wiped out at 7 mate

you tried 7 since


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

dusher said:


> around 15% bf to fat to run slin my friend- you will become the michelin man
> 
> Current course:
> 
> ...


do a search on here for more 'slin protocols...

best BG monitor:

http://www.bayercontourusb.co.uk/

£25 delivered.



usernameneeded said:


> ive just started using slin
> 
> i decided on 4iu had 1st thing when on a day off so had plenty of time to monitor B.G
> 
> ...


better use of shakes. Run the 'slin EOD for a month. then have a month of running metformin to regain sensitivity, and repeat..


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

xpower said:


> First time I used slin I started @ 5iu post workout working upto 8iu.I followed the 10g per iu per hour rule & it was OK.
> 
> Just started pre-workout 8iu using the same principle
> 
> Slin I use is Humalog





stone14 said:


> Iv always had novorapid


both Humalog and novorapid are good to use, but nothing else for most people... except the very advanced. for the average user these two are the most controllable.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

No havnt tried 7iu since, I have my shakes and meal 1st then slin now


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for the response guys, blunt and to the point. Exactly what I needed.

I guessed at my bf. Can still see abs but that doesnt say much and my bf calipers suck so wouldnt trust them.

So my armidex dosage should be 1mg eod? HCG at 1500iu?

So the idea would be to jab first, wait 15 then have a shake (10g/iu) with my meal?

Should I start at 5iu?

And spiking my own insulin post workout is a no no?


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh and I dont plan to start this for a couple of months. Have the humalog kwikpen in the fridge ready but want to be 100% sure with the protocol I will be running.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

dusher said:


> I guessed at my bf. Can still see abs but that doesnt say much and my bf calipers suck so wouldnt trust them. DNP with Insulin keeps you from getting fat
> 
> So my armidex dosage should be 1mg eod? HCG at 1500iu? correct, and 1500iu HCG 2x week.
> 
> ...


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for the help. Ill have to think of a way to work that around my day. If I were to have it in the morning could I do my slin with GHRP6 and mod-grf, wait 15, shake. Wait hour, breakfast as usual? Checking bg before and after slin?

And pwo could I do slin imediately after, 15mins, shake, wait 1 hour, meal?

So all this time Ive been spiking my own insulin release pwo its been making me store fat? What about while I train? Just drink water? Shall I drop the aminos too?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Slin doesn't have to be kept in the fridge, diabetics keep them on them all day, in warm cars etc, other peps need to be in fridge tho


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Yehh I heard this too, but read that untill you open it, it should be stored in the fridge? Either way its not a problem!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

stone14 said:


> Slin doesn't have to be kept in the fridge, diabetics keep them on them all day, in warm cars etc, other peps need to be in fridge tho


heat does degrade peps, including slin (its a long pep, about 55 aminos IRC) and its a bit stronger than some other pep structures like IFG-1. To be fair, they do say discard 'slin after 30days for this reason once its out of the fridge..


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Ah right mines been in my draw over a year, should I bin it


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

stone14 said:


> Ah right mines been in my draw over a year, should I bin it


depends on the temp of the room- always under 20deg C? prob might be ok- won't be "off" just might not be 100% effective (as in not get the effects for the iu adminstrered). You can try it, a BG test will tell if its working as expected..


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Not sure as it was hot this summer, I will see my mate n get another1 just to be sure but use this1 till then


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for clearing that up. Ausbuilt can you help me with the questions in post 20? Seems I lack the fundamental knowledge on the subject. Im thinking I best leave it untill Im confident I know what Im doing. But untill then I wouldnt mind picking peoples brains on here!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

dusher said:


> Thanks for the help. Ill have to think of a way to work that around my day. If I were to have it in the morning could I do my slin with GHRP6 and mod-grf, wait 15, shake. Wait hour, breakfast as usual? Checking bg before and after slin?yes to all, BG check at 15mins post shot, just before having the shake, and 30mins post and 1hour post (just before next shake) until you learn your response
> 
> And pwo could I do slin imediately after, 15mins, shake, wait 1 hour, meal? yes, i pin in the toilet cubicle at gym, immediately post work out
> 
> So all this time Ive been spiking my own insulin release pwo its been making me store fat? What about while I train? Just drink water? Shall I drop the aminos too?


 yes- when you spike your own 'slin, you'll get fat- its why people take met- to stop slin spiking, and putting on less fat...

Now you will ask but what if i inject 'slin.. same... unless you use DNP with it...


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

dusher said:


> Thanks for the help. Ill have to think of a way to work that around my day. If I were to have it in the morning could I do my slin with GHRP6 and mod-grf, wait 15, shake. Wait hour, breakfast as usual? Checking bg before and after slin?
> 
> i think they say to leave for 20-30 mins after taking peps and having carbs maybe have ur peps as soon as you wake up then then give it half then do as you said . the 1st times i did it i checked B.G every about 20 mins to track things but after the 3rd day of use im happy just checking just before the hour to see were the B.G is at or do it if i feel funny but have been fine when ive checked and this last time i was fine just having a shake with my shot then food kept me in check
> 
> ...


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

haha damn i must type slow of i just missed u haha


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

gotcha, Ill stop the waxy maize starch from my PWO. I was just under the impression the spike of insulin helped the transportation of nutriants ie aminos to the muscles? :wacko: Is that wrong? Or is it just a case of the negatives out weigh the positives?

Also regarding the morning shot, I know excersise can lower bg levels. So is it still ok to do am cardio after the shake?


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

usernameneeded said:


> haha damn i must type slow of i just missed u haha


Haha cheers anyways. How is your experience with slin going? How is the course laid out? Ive heard people using day on day off? What other methods are used? How long is a typical course?


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

dusher said:


> Haha cheers anyways. How is your experience with slin going? How is the course laid out? Ive heard people using day on day off? What other methods are used? How long is a typical course?


its going ok not had any probs really ,like i said after my 1st shot i tested and was ok then was ok after next test then i think it was as the 2nd pulse came my bg dropped to 3.9 i think it was .

i felt fine tho no sweating no feeling funny nothing so like i say id keep an eye on it really close for ur 1st few times

u can do it day on day off or just pwo that ive seen

and you can do it as long as you want i think doing day on day off but after a month u stop the slin and switch to metformin for a month and then start slin agian


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Ahhh right cheers. Have you been using it when bulking? If so what sort of gains have you seen?


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

dusher said:


> Ahhh right cheers. Have you been using it when bulking? If so what sort of gains have you seen?


yeah im bulking

ive only been on this bulk since the 2nd week in jan and some orals for a couple of weeks as well so couldnt really tell whats really down to slin and what isnt but its defo supposed to help and is really cheap as well so thought id try throwing it in and see how i get on haha

but ive gone from 11`10 to 12`4

heres a link to journal anyway

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/162121-get-big-get-dead-thread-journal-2.html

like i said my 1st days slin use is in there so may be of some use to u as well

diet went from not much to better now and only did a couple of days slin 1st week and 2 i think last week due to work but will keep getting better


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Went down my local boots for a BG monitor today. Couldnt find the one you recommended Aus. So I went for this one instead:

http://www.accu-chek.co.uk/gb/products/metersystems/compactplusgt.html

Going to try it out tonight. What range should your BG be within?


----------



## dharris (Jan 6, 2012)

Im a type 1, ideally 'fasting sugars' (pre meal) 4-4.5 is ideal, and 6-7 post meal. If you drop below 2.5, the symptoms come on very quickly and can be pretty alarming. Novorapid I would say is the best, Im currently taking Novomix 30, a prolonged release. Believe it or not 250 units a day. (H drol has made my need increase unbelievably). Novomix is good, you can eat colossal amounts, but unfortunately you have to get up in the night to eat to avoid a hypo as its constantly working.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

dharris said:


> Im a type 1, ideally 'fasting sugars' (pre meal) 4-4.5 is ideal, and 6-7 post meal. If you drop below 2.5, the symptoms come on very quickly and can be pretty alarming. Novorapid I would say is the best, Im currently taking Novomix 30, a prolonged release. Believe it or not 250 units a day. (H drol has made my need increase unbelievably). Novomix is good, you can eat colossal amounts, but unfortunately you have to get up in the night to eat to avoid a hypo as its constantly working.


Thanks bud, what are the symtoms you feel when it gets too high? And what would you say was too high? Just need to set up my BG monitors alarms. Wow thats a lot of insulin! Honestly the more I read up on it the more respect I have for the people who HAVE to do this. Must be hard!


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

After reading other threads on here Im confused how I would time my GHPR6 and Mod GRF with my slin PWO.

Another thread says dont take them together. Instead do this: PWO jab GHRP6 mod GRF combo, wait 30mins, slin.

Is that right? So would that then mean PWO jab GHRP6 mod GRF combo, wait 30mins, slin, wait 15mins, shake, wait 1 hour, meal?

Just an hour and 45mins seems a long to wait before getting my PWO meal.

Would it be more effective to do PWO slin, wait 15mins, shake, wait 45 GHRP6 Mod GRF, wait 15mins, meal?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

dharris said:


> Im a type 1, ideally 'fasting sugars' (pre meal) 4-4.5 is ideal, and 6-7 post meal. If you drop below 2.5, the symptoms come on very quickly and can be pretty alarming. Novorapid I would say is the best, Im currently taking Novomix 30, a prolonged release. Believe it or not 250 units a day. (H drol has made my need increase unbelievably). Novomix is good, you can eat colossal amounts, but unfortunately you have to get up in the night to eat to avoid a hypo as its constantly working.


for a non-diabetic. you never want to let you BG level get under 4.5, ideally 5.0.

5.6-5.8 is considered the fasted BG level for blood tests medically, so I always try and keep above 5.6. This is how you adjust the timing of your shakes, and also the mix of simple/complex sugars... to ensure you don't drop below 5.6 30mins after the shot, and 90mins after the shot (the approx 2 peak times for novorapid or humalog).

This si the reason beginners with 'slin need to not use lantus or novomix (ive used novo 30/70), but prefer lantus inthe moring with 3x novorapids after. Don't try this unless you know your BG response inside out based on the food you eat and your activity level...

or you're a type 1 and this is your life (type1s become expert at this FAST)


----------



## dharris (Jan 6, 2012)

dusher said:


> Thanks bud, what are the symtoms you feel when it gets too high? And what would you say was too high? Just need to set up my BG monitors alarms. Wow thats a lot of insulin! Honestly the more I read up on it the more respect I have for the people who HAVE to do this. Must be hard!


As a healthy guy its very unlikely you will run overly high unless you abused insulin over a long period of time I would say and perhaps affected natural production or your pancreas?. Besides running high in the short term is not that bad. Running over the recommended level long term though you will lose weight very rapidly, put your liver and kidneys under great stress and risk ketoacidosis. For you It's a hypo to be wary of, just make sure you are prepared to counter the onset of ideally going below 4. Also, stress can drop BG almost as quick as cardio so if you are prone to rage beware!. Good luck sir.


----------



## dharris (Jan 6, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> for a non-diabetic. you never want to let you BG level get under 4.5, ideally 5.0.
> 
> 5.6-5.8 is considered the fasted BG level for blood tests medically, so I always try and keep above 5.6. This is how you adjust the timing of your shakes, and also the mix of simple/complex sugars... to ensure you don't drop below 5.6 30mins after the shot, and 90mins after the shot (the approx 2 peak times for novorapid or humalog).
> 
> ...


Brilliant advice and impressive knowledge ausbuilt, thats definitely key as you say, to begin getting to know your individual response based on diet and training level.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Cheers for the advice. So Ill keep it above 5.6!

Can anyone answer my question on post 39?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

dusher said:


> After reading other threads on here Im confused how I would time my GHPR6 and Mod GRF with my slin PWO.
> 
> Another thread says dont take them together. Instead do this: PWO jab GHRP6 mod GRF combo, wait 30mins, slin.
> 
> ...


you could do, but your own natty slin will be high after training and pwo shake anyway, so this is why some wait to take there slin so the effects of slin last longer but at a lower level then inj slin with already high natty slin levels.

also trying to time your slin by taking it then waiting 15min+ then pwo shake can be tricky, imo a beginner should have his shakes in him before inj slin, then monitor bg once you get use to that then you can adjust it, but trying to time your carbs after your slin shot can lead you hypo if your not carful and its not nice and wont go as fast as it came.

my slin routine atm is:

100-150mcg g6+whey iso in water, wait 30mins, slin and pwo shake (cottage cheese+yogurts 35g p/45g c) + weight gainer shake, wait 30mins pwo meal, 30min later my novo will have reached its peak and start to drop

and 100-150mcg g6+slin with 2 other meals so g6+slin x3 aday


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Reading up on humalog it said to eat within 15mins to prevent hypo. So your saying for a beginner its better jab the slin and have the shake immediately after?

edit: sorry just read again, you say have it before? would that not spike your natty slin though?

So it would look like this:

Train, GHRP6 Mod GRF, Protein only shake, wait 30mins, slin, shake (eg 5iu 35g dextrose, 15g oats), then wait 30mins or hour?, meal.

Is it true that Synthetic HGH can be taken at the same time as slin? Because that would make things easier surely?

Then it could just be PWO 2iu hgh, (maybe wait 15mins as stone14 said to be safe), 5iu slin, shake, 30mins or hour?, meal?

Stone14 why do you say only wait 30mins to have your carbs for the second peak? Again is this just safer?


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

bumpp this


----------

